# Stress and weight loss



## KB2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,I was diagnosed as having IBS 4 years ago when I finished my finals at University and went straight in to my PhD. I had severe stomach cramps, rapid weight loss (10 kilos in 2 months) and was extremely lathargic all the time. I'd just started a new relationship at the time and thankfully, as my symptoms were so extreme, he was very understanding about it and has been for the last four years.At the time I had a lot of negative comments made to me by 'friends' about my weight loss and ultimately lost a lot of friends becase in the end they just didn't like it. It also took a lot of convincing to get my family to stop thinking that I was anorexic. I assumed that once the stress died down a bit I'd start to put on weight again, but despite eating a lot (!!) I've stayed the same weight for the last 4 years.My boyfriend recently broke up with me, we lost our house, I've had to move to a new city where I don't know anyone and I've had to start a new job. It's understandable that I would be stressed by all of this but my weight has plummeted again. I'm now 7 stone 10lbs and 5 feet 6 inches tall, my lowest weight so far, and despite the break up being 3 months ago, my weight is continuing to steadily fall. Again, I've been getting a lot of comments and my friends and family have been shocked when they see me. I also fainted on the train on the way home last week which I suspect might be related to the weight loss.I'm now literally eating all the time, partly because I feel so hungry all the time, but it's not doing any good. I tried a few years ago to cut things out of my diet to stop the pain, but decided in the end that it wasn't helping my weight loss, so I pretty much eat anything and don't restrict my diet at all. My family now want me to see a doctor about it, but having recieved very little help from them in the past I know they'll just tell me to eat more or something ineffectual like that.It's not something I can really talk about to my firneds because everyone wants to lose weight and so they invariably get a bit offended if you talk about how thin you've got and your need to put on weight.Can anyone give me advice about this? Is this normal for IBS sufferers?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Inability to maintain or gain weight is not a normal thing for IBS. Especially if you are now eating more than enough calories to gain weight (500 more a day than you need and you may want to do a 3 day food diary and get the calorie counts and make sure, a lot of free websites will let you log in all your food and do the calculations for you).If you haven't been tested for celiac disease it may be worth doing that, it can interfere with absorption of calories and if you have any blood in the stool you really need to get checked out as inflammatory bowel issues can also block your ability to absorb food properly.There are also a range of metabolic issues that may need to be checked out as well. Early stages of diabetes can cause weight loss as can some thyroid issues. The stress will tend to make those things worse as we well.


----------



## KB2 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Inability to maintain or gain weight is not a normal thing for IBS. Especially if you are now eating more than enough calories to gain weight (500 more a day than you need and you may want to do a 3 day food diary and get the calorie counts and make sure, a lot of free websites will let you log in all your food and do the calculations for you).If you haven't been tested for celiac disease it may be worth doing that, it can interfere with absorption of calories and if you have any blood in the stool you really need to get checked out as inflammatory bowel issues can also block your ability to absorb food properly.There are also a range of metabolic issues that may need to be checked out as well. Early stages of diabetes can cause weight loss as can some thyroid issues. The stress will tend to make those things worse as we well.


Thanks for getting back to me. I noticed there are a couple of threads on this site where people mention weight loss in regards to IBS. Mine just seems so extreme. I saw my ex boyfriend this weekend to sort some things out with the house which was very stressful and emotional. I ate healthy, large food portions all weekend (including a large portion of fish and chips which normally I wouldn't have managed!), but this morning weighed myself and I'd lost a kilo and a half over the weekend, which, taking in to account my current weight, is a relatively large proportion to lose in such a short space of time.When it initially flared up 4 years ago, I was constantly in hospital having ultra sounds, abdominal investigations and biopsies done. I was tested for coeliacs which came back negative and they found no ulcers which would have indicated collitus. The consultant eventully said I had a very severe case of IBS and left me to it. I went in about a year ago with a severe pain in my right hand side which I'd had for about 2 weeks, they sent me for an ultrasound and then guessed that I might have acid reflux. It was all a lot of guess work though and I do have have a lot of IBS symptoms (soft bowels, bloating, headaches, back ache, constipation, abdominal cramps) so I'm re;uctant to go back to go throught the whole rigmarole again.


----------

